# Reciclando amplificador 5.1 de Home theater.



## papirrin (Mar 31, 2014)

Hola me regalaron un home theater panasonic descompuesto mecanicamente del que quiero aprovechar el amplificador 5.1.
haciendo uso de mis limitados conocimientos en electronica de audio descubri como encender la alimentacion (recuadro verde) y pude inyectar el audio en el flexor (recuadro rojo).


se escucho bastante fuerte la bocina pero empezo a oler a quemado (la bocina). mi pregunta es que ¿como puedo saber hasta donde aguanta la bocina? o ¿porque olio a quemado?,¿ si pongo un potenciometro para limitar la entrada de cuanto seria? o ¿que mas deberia tener en cuenta para ralizar lo que busco?

p.d. cuento con osciloscopio, multimetro analogo y digital.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 31, 2014)

Hola!

Comenzó a oler a quemado porque suele ser el barniz aislante del alambre de la bobina que se calienta en exceso, esto quiere decir que le entregaste demasiada energía a tu bocina y la disipa en calor.

Deberías comenzar buscando el datasheet del híbrido de audio que se ve en la foto para saber la potencia del ampli.

Un potenciómetro? De 10 a 100K está bien.

Para saber la potencia RMS de tu bocina, suele traer la impedancia y poencia RMS en el imán. Si no lo trae y solo trae codigos raros, intenta buscarlos en google. A veces encuentras información de tus bocinas con ese código.

Salu2!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 31, 2014)

Hola caro papirrin, lo mejor a hacer es sacar en la Internet lo diagrama esquemactico dese equipo para puder estudiar como reciclarlo correctamente. 
desafortunadamente tentativas y erros seguramente te dañam mas ainda lo que tienes en las manos.
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## boris guillen (Mar 31, 2014)

hola! pues el olor a quemado es exactamente lo que dijo el compañero DOMONATION
consigue otro parlante de mas potencia te puedes hacer una idea de la potencia por el tamaño del iman saludos


----------



## papirrin (Mar 31, 2014)

gracias por sus respuestas....

el parlante(bocina) es de 6 Ohms con maxima potencia de 55W

el modulo es un amplificador de 6 canales clase H,nomenclatua rsn311w64D







voy a probar bajando la entrada con un pote de 100k aver que pasa 

el unico diagrama que encuentro es este:
http://www.ic-on-line.cn/view_download.php?id=1497106&file=0250\rsn311w64-p_73682.pdf

pero las conexiones no son iguales, similares pero no iguales, intentare seguir buscando.



pregunta:¿ si conecto mi multimetro analogo en la salida de la bocina, con el selector en  Ohms en la escala de 10, puedo medir algo?  ¿que?  ¿decibelios ?


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 31, 2014)

Ese tipo de módulos.... en algún sitio de internet ví que esos híbridos RSN son especialmente para equipos domésticos, los cuales no excederán los 80W RMS, no recuerdo si por canal o todo junto. Así que como tu hibrido es un RSN, posiblemente sea de unos 60W aunque no me hagas mucho caso en esta parte 

Estos módulos son tan viejos o desconocidos que no conseguimos el datasheet, por lo que la cosa se complica.

Intenta buscarlo en páginas donde vendan componentes electrónicos, a veces te dicen la potencia de estos híbridos.

No se te ocurra conectar tu multímetro en escala de ohms, ya que en los multímetros digitales, si le metes tensión, se queman y ya no medirán más en escala de ohms. No se si sea igual para los analógicos, pero para que arriesgarse 

Qué quieres medir? Supongo que quieres medir la potencia? Ehm, pues, algo loco que puedes hacer es inyectarle una onda senoidal a tu ampli, preferentemente 1KHz, hasta el punto donde comenzará a recortar, luego, en la salida del ampli, mides el voltaje en escala de voltaje alterno y después obtienes la potencia a 1KHz.

La ley de ohm dice que para obtener la potencia (V2= Voltaje al cuadrado):
W= V2 / R
Lo que se puede decir que si mides 10V....

W= 10V2 / 6 ohms

W= 16W aproximadamente

O puedes medir la tensión alterna, luego conectar una resistencia de 6 ohms, no se si se pueda usar la bocina, pero será molesto el tono de 1KHz y mides la corriente que atraviesa la bocina.

Y se aplicaría esta fórmula:

W= V*I

Donde supongamos que mediste 10V Alternos y una corriente de 2A...

W= 10V * 2A

W= 20W

Creo que esta última es para medir la potencia, recomiendo mejor esta.

Peeero, si la potencia del ampli, pudiera ser mayor que la de la bocina que este es tu caso, recomendaría un arreglo de resistencias para que se forme una sola de 6 ohms y que pueda disipar unos 80W preferentemente. Después de tu prueba, esta carga resistiva te podrá servir para amplis con una potencia inferior a los 80W.

Salu2!


Mira lo que encontré:



			
				Alibaba dijo:
			
		

> Datos básicos
> Lugar del origen: Japón 	Marca: orignia 	Número de Modelo: rsn311w64
> Tipo: Muere desnudo, componentes discretos, módulos de potencia 	Uso: Control sin hilos 	Voltaje de fuente: -50 2500 a v
> *Energía de la disipación: 0.5 a 50 w* 	Temperatura de funcionamiento: A-105 805 c 	tipo de paquete: módulo
> ...



Será que entrega 50W RMS entre todos los canales? 

Y posiblemente sí sea de 50W, a lo mucho 60W porque tengo un minicomponente que trae el mismo híbrido. Tal vez sean unos 60W y entre los 6 canales se distribuyan esos 60W, de a 10W por canal?


----------

